# When is the best time of the year?



## jgwhite86 (Mar 31, 2009)

To go herping for tarantulas? I live in Austin, TX and I will be herping for them in San Antonio, Tx. I was just wondering when will be the best time of the year to go herping for some Ts.


----------



## skippy (Mar 31, 2009)

late summer and early fall is the time for MM tarantulas i believe but, you should be able to find some burrows and tease them out starting now i think.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 1, 2009)

there are LOTS of tarantula species around austin and the surrounding areas. right now is a good time to start looking. when the monsoon rains move in during the summer is also a good time. there are 2 very well educated people on tarantulas in austin. get on their good side and you will know all you need to know.

-josh


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think you can call it herping if you're only looking to find inverts.


----------



## jgwhite86 (Apr 3, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't think you can call it herping if you're only looking to find inverts.


Your right, I'm sorry. I must be exhausted on that day I typed these. :wall:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 5, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't think you can call it herping if you're only looking to find inverts.


So what would it be called than to hunt for inverts, inverting? :? :}


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

buggin'

i usually say i'm going on a critter walk


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 5, 2009)

skippy said:


> buggin'
> 
> i usually say i'm going on a critter walk


LOL. I like that one!  

I wish I lived in an area with Ts or scorps.


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing cool in virginia?


----------



## Matt K (Apr 6, 2009)

In Texas and New Mexico I have seen males tarantulas wandering around during the a.m. and at sunset on or crossing the roads in areas "just out of town" or farther... in September through early November.


----------



## Amenagerie (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a curious question. Unfortunately, I'm in NC, so I can't do this. But my grandchildren and I go out after dark with headlamps and we find some huge spiders that way. Their eyes glow. The larger the spider, the farther away you can see it from. Would that work at all to find tarantulas after dark?:?


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

i don't know but i might have to try it to find out


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 7, 2009)

Any time for females, you have to look for holes and under rocks, but they do tend to hang out deeper in the winter.  I see a higher number of males wandering around in April and May.  Then there is a second mating season for some species, not sure exactly which ones but suspect henzi and maybe what a local expert is calling "echinum", the males roam around Sept and Oct.  The local T guy is open to more prof data but he labels them echinum at the moment.  I see a diff between henzi and "the other one", no doubt.  Could be just a range diff, time will tell I guess.  Whatever, it's interesting if nothing else.


----------

